# Big Apple score!!!



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 10, 2008)

My boss/ friend's Dad lives across the street from an Orchard.... just north of Gettysburg PA.... said it would be fine to come up and cut the trees the orchard cycles out....

The next day he called back and said he already had a load cut....

I went up yesterday and this is most of what i got... minus the pile i dropped off at Gramason's place....



The crazy thing is the Old guy cuts all this with a hand saw!!!  he cuts all his wood that way!!!!

Looks like HdG has the apple hookup from Gettysburg!!!


----------



## bassman (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice score!  We have a lot of orchards around here also.  I'm just waiting for the weather to get a little better, then I'm going searching.     Keith


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 10, 2008)

What i didn't know is that orchards cycle their trees out and replace them with newer younger trees.... when i got close  to the place yesterday... the had taken whole trees and piled them up in rows.... i guess to burn!?!

Then they plant newer younger ones in their place!!  The said we could have it all if we wanted it!!!

There were trees pulled up and piled in rows like 200 meters long, 20 meters wide, 5 meters high!!  I saw three or four piles like this!!!


----------



## gramason (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks again..


----------



## 3montes (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice score bustedluck. Do you debark the wood before using it to smoke with?


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 10, 2008)

Good score! Apple is great but if you can get Mullberry then you should give it a try. Taste like with apple with a little extra kick. Seems to make better coals also. But we use what is available, right? around here mulberry grows like weeds and farmers are beggin to get them outta their pastures.


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great score Mark!


----------



## kookie (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice score........ Hopefully this summer I will be getting my hands on a few pieces of orange wood from florida..... Would love to get a whole truck load of wood for free..... I am keeping my eyes open...... We got an oak and maple at work that should need some pruning this spring...... Then I will be set for a little while......


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm gonna cut this stuff up, knock the bark off and chunk the bigger stuff into fist size pieces.... let it season... shouldn't need any apple anytime soon......


----------



## richtee (Feb 10, 2008)

Apple IMO is the universal smoking wood. Everything is good with it, and some is excellent.


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 18, 2008)

what is the chance they would have more?


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty good Ken.  If ya want and get up this way... i'll give ya some... HdG is at the most Northern Tip of the Cheasapeake Bay.... on the Susquehanna River.... about a 2-3 hr. trip from OC depending on how ya come up and traffic...let me know a little in advance and i'll cut some up and have it packaged for ya!


----------



## jaynik (Mar 11, 2008)

Mark, Do you still have any of that apple available?  My Dad brought me some from SC, but I used it up quick.  I don't have much to offer, but could trade you  a few sticks of cherry that I have or some of the chunks I've made up.


----------



## smoke_chef (Mar 11, 2008)

This is probably a dumb question... but how long will it last providing you keep it in the dry?


----------



## master_dman (Mar 13, 2008)

I just cut an apple tree down in my yard last summer.
I should have plenty for awhile.


----------

